# CPT code? - Dr. was asked to do an inpatient



## TYSON1234 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. was asked to do an inpatient consult for hyperemesis. My question is, they did away with the inpatient consult codes, so what code would I use? Thank you


----------



## Bready (Apr 9, 2013)

*cpt code*

in patient consult codes are still valid for all insurance carriers EXCEPT Medicare.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## TYSON1234 (Apr 9, 2013)

When I went on BCBS website for their fee schedule, the consult codes are nonpayable?


----------



## pvacanti (Apr 9, 2013)

BCBS also does not except the consultation codes, you would follow Medicare


----------



## Thouvenel (Apr 9, 2013)

If the consult codes aren't payable by the carrier, you use the subsequent visits for reporting purposes.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you


----------

